# New Market Update 3.1.5



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is the apk if anyone wants it.

http://db.tt/Iid7a2NR


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

I manually d/l'd and installed the 3.1.3 release when it surfaced and then saw this thread. Amazingly enough I checked before d/l'g and my version must have self updated to 3.1.5 because that's what's showing on my Rooted Moto DX2.


----------

